# Changed Spark Plugs



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just got done changing spark plugs in my "01" HD. There was this white build up on all 8 spark plugs. I think the plugs have 103,513 miles on them, I brought the truck with about 52,000 miles on it and this is the first time I have changed the spark plugs. I think these are the original plugs. The truck does not use anti-freeze but it does use a little oil. I check the oil every morning before I start it. I try to keep the oil at the third hole on the dip stick, I just add oil as needed. Has any one seen this on spark plugs? Sorry the pictures are a little out of focus.


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

Is it like a white ash deposit??

If so.... that's where your oil is going


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

it's white and some what hard


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

What your experiencing it totally normal for the 8.1's... they use a little oil, and they put the deposits on the spark plugs...it's just the nature of the beast.

The trick on the 8.1's is to change the plugs every 25 or 30,00 miles. Don't let them go any longer than that.

And just a note: Even if you pull them at 25 or 30,000 mi you'll still find oil deposits on them.

And heres a tip for next time: Use the AC Delco 41-993 plugs and gap them at .045 no matter what the underhood label says... it will _add power _and smooth out the idle.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Not to jack this thread, but since we are on plugs, is that plug similar for the 6.0?? And is the oil consumption the same as well? Just wondering, and no sense in starting the same thread for a different engine


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;480017 said:


> Not to jack this thread, but since we are on plugs, is that plug similar for the 6.0?? And is the oil consumption the same as well? Just wondering, and no sense in starting the same thread for a different engine


That fine with me, we are one big happy family here, right 

Hey, I know how snowless feels too

Steve


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;480017 said:


> Not to jack this thread, but since we are on plugs, is that plug similar for the 6.0?? And is the oil consumption the same as well? Just wondering, and no sense in starting the same thread for a different engine


Tom, the 41-993's are in fact the same replacement plug that the 6.0's now use. (Delco recently changed some of their p/n's around)

The 6.0's don't have the common oil consumption issue that the 8.1's are noted for. You can close the gap up a bit on the 6.0's though.. but it doesn't make as much of a difference as it does on the 8.1's.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

B&B couple of questions

Is that 41-993 a colder or hotter plug?

Is that plug less expensive than the AC Delco plugs that are for the truck?

The dealer parts counter gave me a 41-983

Steve


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

bike5200;480068 said:


> B&B couple of questions
> 
> Is that 41-993 a colder or hotter plug?
> 
> Steve


 They're _slightly_ colder.. which helps to keep it out of detonation. 
The 8.1's are _very_ sensitive to detonation, and as soon as it sense's it the ECM will pull a _ton_ of timing out....hurting the power in the process. The more things you can do to keep it from detonating, the stronger it will run. Another cheap and easy power helper on them is to run a 180* thermostat. Cooler combustion chamber temps cuts back on the detonation as well.



bike5200;480068 said:


> Is that plug less expensive than the AC Delco plugs that are for the truck?


No they're about the same price depending of course on where you buy them.Generally around $5-$6 or so..


----------

